# BPS Microlite Combo



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Took my new BPS Microlite Combo (5ft) out to a neighbors pond for the first time and the bluegill just ate this little popper up. High quality reel and can cast a mile with it (6lb line)


----------

